# حصري: كورس شركة komatsu لشرح كل ما يتعلق بال Buldozer



## rasmi (16 يناير 2010)

أقدم لكم بفضل الله ونعمتة علي جزء مما لدي من كورسات شركة كوماتسو

وأقدم لكم في هذا الموضوع كورس أكثر من رائع للشركة تشرح فيه ال Buldozer والفرق بين تصميم الشركة وتصميم شركة caterpillar
والكورس يحتوي على
التعريف بال Buldozer
شرح ال power transimission
شرح ال engine
شرح ال torque converter
شرح ال undercarriage

وتاريخ البلدوزرات في الشركة
وكيفية تحديد البلدوزر و معرفة قدراتة من رقمة

للتحميل







أو







وإن شاء الله كل أسبوع سأحاول أني أرفع شئ جديد لتعم الفائدة على الجميع

ونسألكم الدعاء











​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (16 يناير 2010)

*تم ادراج الروابط يا اخى
*


----------



## rasmi (16 يناير 2010)

هذا موضوع غريب

ع العموم هذه هي الروابط

http://hotfile.com/dl/24426434/ca5ad8f/buldozer.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/336174644/buldozer.rar


----------



## م.محمد شعبان (19 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ولك مليون تحية لهذا المجهود


----------



## عمر محمد3 (19 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر مزيدك
شكراااااااااااااا 
م / عمر محى 
hvac designer


----------



## برنس البرنس (21 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورزقنى واياك الاخلاص فى العمل


----------



## rasmi (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور والرد


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 يناير 2010)

الاخ الكريم rasmi
بارك الله فيك ، موضوع جميل ومعلومات قيمة ، فجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## rasmi (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور والرد والمتابعة


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## engarab2009 (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadyousef88 (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا ...

جار التحميل


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك


----------



## rasmi (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور والرد


----------



## mam-cat (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا ألك يا غالي وبتمنى المزيد من الخبره التي تعم علينا بل الفائده شكرا لك ولكل من ساهم بوضع البرامج المفيده


----------



## سيد عدوى (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورضى عن والديك 
ارجو المزيد البلدوزرات كوماتسو وكتر بلر 
الى الامام باذن الله اخوك م سيد عدوى


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 أبريل 2010)

شكراً وتسلم


----------



## عمروصلاح (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع- بارك الله فيك.


----------



## راشد الحبيب (30 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخى rasmi


----------



## rasmi (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور و الرد


----------



## sendbad5200 (12 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر لك يا اخي علي المحهود الكبير


----------



## faysal_II (8 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز


----------



## samialaduan (22 أغسطس 2011)

مشكككككككوووورررر


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## boudamimi (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا أخي لكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------

